# Essential Tools



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 4, 2007)

probbq said:
			
		

> What do you deem as essential tools for BBQ?
> 
> Mine are:
> Sharp Knife
> ...



Good cooker, Good Beer, and Good company are always essential tools.  And the stuff you mentioned.  

I also have a pair of heat resistant rubber gloves that I use for pulling and just moving stuff around on the smoker.  The fork, I could live without.  Never liked piercing my meats.  Lets the juice out.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont forget the large dial narrow stem instant read temp gauge from Wally World.  It real easy to learn to use it for not only a heat gauge but also a non-destructive tool for making sure the meat passes the poke test.  Thataway you can give the fork back to mama. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2007)

probbq said:
			
		

> What do you deem as essential tools for BBQ?
> 
> Mine are:
> Sharp Knife
> ...



Good tongs and a thermopen!  Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Try his rub!
Good stuff 8)


----------



## allie (Mar 7, 2007)

Great marinades
Great rubs
Tongs
Spatula (for my favorite burgers)
Skewers for shish ke bobs
Friends and family to serve it to!


----------

